# [SPN] Newsletter - US Census 2010 & Sikhs



## Admin (Mar 17, 2010)

<!--	If you can't see this message properly, then you are unable to see HTML formatted emails.  Please change your setting in the control panel to receive the community bulletin in Text format. http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/profile.php?do=editoptions 	--><meta http-equiv="Content-Type" content="text/html; ch{censored}t=ISO-8859-1" /><html><head><style type="text/css" id="vbulletin_css">/*** vBulletin 3.8.5 CSS* Style: 'SPN New'; Style ID: 22*/@import url(http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/"clientscript/vbulletin_css/style-829482d3-00022.css");</style><link rel="stylesheet" type="text/css" href="clientscript/vbulletin_important.css?v=385" /></head><body><table><br /><tr><br /><td><br /><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net"><img width="295" height="188" border="0" src="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/webchat/misc/saint-soldier7.jpg"></a><br /><br />Recover Your Forgotten Password: <a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/login.php?do=lostpw">Click Here</a><br /><br /><strong>$username Ji, Waheguru Ji Ka Khalsa, Waheguru ji Ki Fateh!!</strong><br /><br />Another week, another important edition of SPN Newsletter... This is the Census time in US and this time Sikhs, are pushing like never before, to establish themselves distinctly. Please do read this topic whether you are directly or even indirectly affected by the process of US Census 2010.</strong><br /><br /><strong>Synopsis</strong>:<br />Mostly all people in USA who live at a residential address got Census forms from the government yesterday or will get in the next day or so.<br /><br />Lots of Sikhs throughout the country have been enthusiastic about the Census. It is great to see Sikhs at work regarding an important National Issue.<br /><br />Unfortunately a lot of Sikhs are confused on the importance as well as the directions on how to get a Sikh voice for the count to our government.<br /><br />Following our article on 'Why' and 'How', we should mark ourselves as 'SIKH' in the 'Other Race Category'; press articles have made their way to redirect Sikhs into counting themselves as 'Asian Indians'.<br /><br />The reasoning provided is that "There is no religion category" and 'Some selfish elements are misguiding Sikhs' and that ‘The computer will reject the forms if Sikhs do that’. I want to clarify that it is perfectly appropriate to identify yourself as Sikh in the 2010 census. The reason being that the term of 'Race' in Question no.9 is loosely defined by the Census. It also refers to ‘Ethnicity’, or ‘Ancestry groups’ according the Census Bureau. Sikhs are a 'Quom' with distinct needs that fit appropriately in the ‘Ethnicity’ category. <br /><br />[<a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/community-out-reach/29566-us-census-2010-sikhs-don-t.html">Read Full Article Here...</a>]<br /><br />We solicit your views on this very important issue amongst many others, as we look forward to your gracious presence at SPN.<br /><br />Please Note: To share your views, you must log into the network's forum and post your views in the relevant topics.<br /> <br />Gurfateh,<br /><br /><br />Aman Singh<br />Sikh Philosophy Network<br />Celebrating Five Years of Learning and Sharing!<br /><br /><a href="http://www.sikhphilosphy.net/">Sikh Philosophy Network</a><br /><a href="http://www.sikhphilosphy.net/homepage.php?pageid=sendinvites">Invite Your Friends</a><br /><a href="http://www.sikhphilosphy.net/daily-hukumnama-sikh.html">Daily Hukumnama</a><br /><a href="http://www.sikhphilosphy.net/gurmat-vichaar-project/">Gurmat Vichaar Project</a><br /><a href="http://www.sikhphilosphy.net/sikh-toolbar-sikh.html">Download Sikhism Toolbar</a><br /><a href="http://www.sikhphilosphy.net/local_links.php">Gurbani MP3 Downloads</a><br /><a href="http://www.sikhphilosphy.net/homepage.php?pageid=books-store">Book Store</a><br /><a href="http://www.sikhphilosphy.net/showgroups.php">Meet Forum Leaders</a><br /><a href="http://www.sikhphilosphy.net/homepage.php?pageid=sendinvites">Invite Your Friends</a><br /><a href="http://www.sikhphilosphy.net/sendmessage.php">Contact Us</a><br /><br /></td><br /></tr><br /></table><br /><table class="tborder" width="100%" cellpadding="6" cellspacing="1"><tr>	<td class="tcat" colspan="2"><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net"><font size="4" face="arial,helvetica"><B>Sikh Philosophy Network Newsletter</b></a></td></tr><tr>	<td class="alt1Active">Today's Date 18-03-2010.<br /><br />Activity since 09-03-2010 </td></tr></table><br /><table class="tborder" cellspacing="2" cellpadding="6" width="100%"><thead><tr>	<td class="thead"><b>Title:</b></td>	<td class="thead"><b>Thread Starter:</b></td>	<td class="thead"><b>Thread Start Date:</b></td>	<td class="thead"><b>Replies:</b></td>	<td class="thead"><b>Views:</b></td>	<td class="thead"><b>Last Post:</b></td>	<td class="thead"><b>Username:</b></td></tr><tr class="tcat">	<td colspan="7"><b><i>-- Threads posted most recently --</i></b></td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=29568">No Evolution without Change</a><br />It occurred to me that there must be people who stand for the recitation of Ardas in Gurdwara, but ...</td>	<td>Aman Singh</td>	<td>18-03-2010</td>	<td>0</td>	<td>10</td>	<td>05:02 AM, 18-03-2010</td>	<td>Aman Singh</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=29567">Sikh Delegation meets Rabbi Froman</a><br />The religious peacemaker Eliyahu McLean let me know he was hosting a Sikh tour of the Holy Land, and ...</td>	<td>Aman Singh</td>	<td>18-03-2010</td>	<td>0</td>	<td>11</td>	<td>04:56 AM, 18-03-2010</td>	<td>Aman Singh</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=29566">US Census 2010 &amp; Sikhs - Don’t Throw away that Census Form</a><br />US Census 2010 & Sikhs - Don’t Throw away that Census Form /  / Today is March 17th 2010. Mostly all ...</td>	<td>Aman Singh</td>	<td>18-03-2010</td>	<td>0</td>	<td>10</td>	<td>04:49 AM, 18-03-2010</td>	<td>Aman Singh</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=29565">Gurpreet Kaur Bhatti: 'I'm not scared'</a><br />In December 2004, the young Sikh playwright Gurpreet Kaur Bhatti found a card among her Christmas ...</td>	<td>Aman Singh</td>	<td>18-03-2010</td>	<td>0</td>	<td>8</td>	<td>04:38 AM, 18-03-2010</td>	<td>Aman Singh</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=29564">‘Sikh Relics’ Found Near Gurudwara in Kailey village near Ludhiana</a><br />Did the sixth Sikh Guru leave behind a few weapons on the outskirts of  Kailey village near Ludhiana ...</td>	<td>Aman Singh</td>	<td>18-03-2010</td>	<td>0</td>	<td>12</td>	<td>04:24 AM, 18-03-2010</td>	<td>Aman Singh</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=29563">Inter-Faith conference drew religions together in Allen (Slideshow) (The Allen American)</a><br />In Allen on Saturday, followers of Christianity, Islam, Judaism, Sikhism and other faiths gathered ...</td>	<td>Sikh News Reporter</td>	<td>17-03-2010</td>	<td>0</td>	<td>13</td>	<td>11:41 PM, 17-03-2010</td>	<td>Sikh News Reporter</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=29562">Fears grow as study shows genetically modified crops 'can cause liver and kidney damage'</a><br />Fresh fears were raised over GM crops yesterday after a study showed they can  cause liver and ...</td>	<td>Vikram singh</td>	<td>17-03-2010</td>	<td>0</td>	<td>19</td>	<td>10:59 PM, 17-03-2010</td>	<td>Vikram singh</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=29561">Does it matter</a><br />All sounds at this link /  / Online Punjabi Teaching ...</td>	<td>vegangoth</td>	<td>17-03-2010</td>	<td>6</td>	<td>57</td>	<td>01:31 AM, 18-03-2010</td>	<td>Narayanjot Kaur</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=29560">I am confused in whether allowed to eat non veg</a><br />Mukul ji, /  / As a Sikh and Amritdhari you can eat whatever you like so long as it is not "Kuttha" ...</td>	<td>mukul singh</td>	<td>17-03-2010</td>	<td>5</td>	<td>72</td>	<td>01:34 AM, 18-03-2010</td>	<td>Randip Singh</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=29559">Inter-Faith conference drew religions together in Allen (Slideshow) (Plano Courier)</a><br />In Allen on Saturday, followers of Christianity, Islam, Judaism, Sikhism and other faiths gathered ...</td>	<td>Sikh News Reporter</td>	<td>17-03-2010</td>	<td>0</td>	<td>18</td>	<td>11:32 AM, 17-03-2010</td>	<td>Sikh News Reporter</td></tr><tr class="tcat">	<td colspan="7"><b><i>-- Threads with the most replies --</i></b></td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=8550">How Many Sikhs Have Married Out Of Caste/Race?</a><br />Ironically, Mr Atheist, many of the people who I know who do believe in caste are also atheists. ...</td>	<td>Randip Singh</td>	<td>12-04-2006</td>	<td>631</td>	<td>17206</td>	<td>03:24 AM, 15-03-2010</td>	<td>Atheist</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=8828">Fools Who Wrangle Over Flesh</a><br />1. Those mortals who consume marijuana, flesh and wine - no matter what pilgrimages, fasts and ...</td>	<td>Randip Singh</td>	<td>24-05-2006</td>	<td>630</td>	<td>42299</td>	<td>08:34 PM, 02-09-2009</td>	<td>Randip Singh</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=16532">Creation in Islam</a><br />nalwa ji  /   / I agree with you islam is not a religion  according to me its a myth where they ...</td>	<td>azizrasul</td>	<td>03-08-2007</td>	<td>453</td>	<td>27499</td>	<td>10:56 PM, 28-02-2010</td>	<td>Narayanjot Kaur</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=27594">Creation in Islam</a><br /></td>	<td>azizrasul</td>	<td>03-08-2007</td>	<td>448</td>	<td>26081</td>	<td>12:10 PM, 16-09-2009</td>	<td>NALWA</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=19100">Nanak is The Guru, Nanak is The Lord Himself</a><br />Please use a civil tongue. (aad0002)</td>	<td>Sikh80</td>	<td>07-01-2008</td>	<td>440</td>	<td>32716</td>	<td>08:06 AM, 07-03-2009</td>	<td>onewithinall</td></tr><tr class="tcat">	<td colspan="7"><b><i>-- Threads with the most views --</i></b></td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=16932">Useful mp3 Gurbani  Free Download Links</a><br />patiarianwale ji /  / That is really nice of you to say. SPN tries hard to live up to your interests ...</td>	<td>harpreetsingh</td>	<td>01-09-2007</td>	<td>10</td>	<td>59520</td>	<td>08:47 AM, 26-12-2009</td>	<td>Narayanjot Kaur</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=2015">Sikhism And Tattoos</a><br />Dear CaramelChocolate, the fact is that God"s person is a naked being with hair allover his ...</td>	<td>Neutral Singh</td>	<td>19-02-2005</td>	<td>237</td>	<td>52702</td>	<td>07:08 PM, 11-03-2010</td>	<td>jasbirkaleka</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=4981">Sikh Girls: A Confused Lot. Are Parents To Blame?</a><br />:welcome:..everyone .......There has been a great difference between old n new age sikhs...Old sikhs ...</td>	<td>Neutral Singh</td>	<td>12-07-2005</td>	<td>345</td>	<td>39746</td>	<td>11:21 AM, 26-12-2009</td>	<td>FiveLovedOnes</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=26434">Gyani Sant Singh Ji Maskeen</a><br /></td>	<td>Neutral Singh</td>	<td>18-02-2005</td>	<td>56</td>	<td>35021</td>	<td>06:45 AM, 26-08-2009</td>	<td>AdsKhalsa</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=5653">Gurmat Sangeet - Sikh Musical Instruments</a><br />Could you please point out the errors and perhaps, provide us with sources? /  /  / Thanks. It would ...</td>	<td>rsingh</td>	<td>02-10-2005</td>	<td>5</td>	<td>34672</td>	<td>09:43 PM, 12-06-2009</td>	<td>Narayanjot Kaur</td></tr><tr class="tcat">	<td colspan="7"><b><i>-- Threads with no replies yet --</i></b></td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=29568">No Evolution without Change</a><br />It occurred to me that there must be people who stand for the recitation of Ardas in Gurdwara, but ...</td>	<td>Aman Singh</td>	<td>18-03-2010</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=29567">Sikh Delegation meets Rabbi Froman</a><br />The religious peacemaker Eliyahu McLean let me know he was hosting a Sikh tour of the Holy Land, and ...</td>	<td>Aman Singh</td>	<td>18-03-2010</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=29566">US Census 2010 &amp; Sikhs - Don’t Throw away that Census Form</a><br />US Census 2010 & Sikhs - Don’t Throw away that Census Form /  / Today is March 17th 2010. Mostly all ...</td>	<td>Aman Singh</td>	<td>18-03-2010</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=29565">Gurpreet Kaur Bhatti: 'I'm not scared'</a><br />In December 2004, the young Sikh playwright Gurpreet Kaur Bhatti found a card among her Christmas ...</td>	<td>Aman Singh</td>	<td>18-03-2010</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=29564">‘Sikh Relics’ Found Near Gurudwara in Kailey village near Ludhiana</a><br />Did the sixth Sikh Guru leave behind a few weapons on the outskirts of  Kailey village near Ludhiana ...</td>	<td>Aman Singh</td>	<td>18-03-2010</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=29563">Inter-Faith conference drew religions together in Allen (Slideshow) (The Allen American)</a><br />In Allen on Saturday, followers of Christianity, Islam, Judaism, Sikhism and other faiths gathered ...</td>	<td>Sikh News Reporter</td>	<td>17-03-2010</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=29562">Fears grow as study shows genetically modified crops 'can cause liver and kidney damage'</a><br />Fresh fears were raised over GM crops yesterday after a study showed they can  cause liver and ...</td>	<td>Vikram singh</td>	<td>17-03-2010</td></tr></table><br /><table class="tborder" Border="0" cellspacing="2" cellpadding="6" width="100%"><tr class="tcat">	<td colspan="2" Align="center"><b>New Polls:</b></td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td nowrap colspan="2" ><b>Poll: <a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=29160">For Sikh females: Do you keep all your body hair</a></b></td></tr><tr class="alt1" align="left">	<td nowrap align="right">Yes, always have</td>	<td align="left" width="95%"><IMG SRC="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/images/polls/bar3-l.gif" alt="" width="3" height="10" /><IMG SRC="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/images/polls/bar3.gif"  width="35" height="10" /><IMG SRC="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/images/polls/bar3-r.gif" width="3" height="10" /></td></tr><tr class="alt1" align="left">	<td nowrap align="right">Yes, but haven't always</td>	<td align="left" width="95%"><IMG SRC="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/images/polls/bar3-l.gif" alt="" width="3" height="10" /><IMG SRC="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/images/polls/bar3.gif"  width="30" height="10" /><IMG SRC="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/images/polls/bar3-r.gif" width="3" height="10" /></td></tr><tr class="alt1" align="left">	<td nowrap align="right">No, but I used to</td>	<td align="left" width="95%"><IMG SRC="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/images/polls/bar3-l.gif" alt="" width="3" height="10" /><IMG SRC="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/images/polls/bar3.gif"  width="10" height="10" /><IMG SRC="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/images/polls/bar3-r.gif" width="3" height="10" /></td></tr><tr class="alt1" align="left">	<td nowrap align="right">No</td>	<td align="left" width="95%"><IMG SRC="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/images/polls/bar3-l.gif" alt="" width="3" height="10" /><IMG SRC="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/images/polls/bar3.gif"  width="30" height="10" /><IMG SRC="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/images/polls/bar3-r.gif" width="3" height="10" /></td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td nowrap colspan="2" ><b>Poll: <a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=28862">Banning the burqa is a positive step. Reply to as many as apply in your opinion.</a></b></td></tr><tr class="alt1" align="left">	<td nowrap align="right">The ban protects the dignity of Muslim women.</td>	<td align="left" width="95%"><IMG SRC="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/images/polls/bar3-l.gif" alt="" width="3" height="10" /><IMG SRC="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/images/polls/bar3.gif"  width="15" height="10" /><IMG SRC="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/images/polls/bar3-r.gif" width="3" height="10" /></td></tr><tr class="alt1" align="left">	<td nowrap align="right">The ban protects the security of Muslim women.</td>	<td align="left" width="95%"><IMG SRC="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/images/polls/bar3-l.gif" alt="" width="3" height="10" /><IMG SRC="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/images/polls/bar3.gif"  width="10" height="10" /><IMG SRC="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/images/polls/bar3-r.gif" width="3" height="10" /></td></tr><tr class="alt1" align="left">	<td nowrap align="right">Non-Muslims will no longer be intimidated by the burqa.</td>	<td align="left" width="95%"><IMG SRC="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/images/polls/bar3-l.gif" alt="" width="3" height="10" /><IMG SRC="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/images/polls/bar3.gif"  width="25" height="10" /><IMG SRC="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/images/polls/bar3-r.gif" width="3" height="10" /></td></tr><tr class="alt1" align="left">	<td nowrap align="right">Non-Muslims will no longer be alienated by the burqa.</td>	<td align="left" width="95%"><IMG SRC="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/images/polls/bar3-l.gif" alt="" width="3" height="10" /><IMG SRC="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/images/polls/bar3.gif"  width="20" height="10" /><IMG SRC="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/images/polls/bar3-r.gif" width="3" height="10" /></td></tr><tr class="alt1" align="left">	<td nowrap align="right">The burqa encourages extremism.</td>	<td align="left" width="95%"><IMG SRC="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/images/polls/bar3-l.gif" alt="" width="3" height="10" /><IMG SRC="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/images/polls/bar3.gif"  width="10" height="10" /><IMG SRC="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/images/polls/bar3-r.gif" width="3" height="10" /></td></tr><tr class="alt1" align="left">	<td nowrap align="right">Other: Please explain your view by posting in the thread. </td>	<td align="left" width="95%"><IMG SRC="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/images/polls/bar3-l.gif" alt="" width="3" height="10" /><IMG SRC="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/images/polls/bar3.gif"  width="20" height="10" /><IMG SRC="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/images/polls/bar3-r.gif" width="3" height="10" /></td></tr></thead> </table><br /><table class="tborder" border="0" width="100%"><tr>	<td><font size="2" face="arial,helvetica"><b><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/calendar.php?c=1">Upcoming Events - SPN Calendar of Events</a>:</b></td></tr><tr class="tcat">	<td><b>Single Day Events</b></td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><b>19-03-2010:</b></td></tr><tr class="alt2">	<td><ul><li><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/calendar.php?do=getinfo&e=461&c=1">JYOTI JOT Guru Hargobind ji</a><br /></li></ul></td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><b>24-04-2010:</b></td></tr><tr class="alt2">	<td><ul><li><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/calendar.php?do=getinfo&e=463&c=1">SIKH PARADE New York City</a><br /></li></ul></td></tr><tr class="tcat">	<td><b>Ranged Events</b></td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><b>29-09-2009:</b></td></tr><tr class="alt2">	<td><ul><li><span class="smallfont">(09-28 --> 04-26)</span> <a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/calendar.php?do=getinfo&e=400&c=1">Journey into the Heart of Sikh Dharma</a><br /></li></ul></td></tr><tr class="alt2">	<td><ul><li><span class="smallfont">(09-28 --> 04-17)</span> <a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/calendar.php?do=getinfo&e=401&c=1">Telecourse - Journey into the Heart of Sikh Dharma</a><br /></li></ul></td></tr></table><table border="0" class="tborder" width="100%"><tr class="tcat">	<td><font size="2"  face="arial,helvetica" color=""><b>Upcoming Birthdays:</b></td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td> <a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/member.php?u=1336">teji77</a></td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td> <a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/member.php?u=1649">harpalsingh</a></td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td> <a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/member.php?u=10727">anand05</a></td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td> <a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/member.php?u=323">Harbhajan Singh Sadheura</a></td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td> <a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/member.php?u=1825">sidhant</a></td></tr></table><br /><table border="0" class="tborder" width="100%"><tr class="tcat">	<td colspan="2"><b>STATISTICS</b></td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><b>We have had the following activity since 09-03-2010</b></td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td>74 New Members</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td>80 New Threads</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td>471 New Posts</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td>0 New Polls</td></tr></table><br /><br /><hr><font size="2">To unsubscribe from the community updates, click this link <a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/profile.php?do=editoptions">Unsubscribe</a> and uncheck "Receive Community Bulletin Newsletters".Currently, community updates are sent weekly.<br /><br />Best regards, The Sikh Philosophy Network Administrators.<br /><br /><br /></body></html>


----------

